# Hilfe bei Schneiderei 345



## traix (17. April 2008)

HiHi-
ich mal ne Frage und hoffe hier finde ich endlich mal ne gescheite Antwort-
wie läuft das mit der Spezialisierung??
Ab wann und wo kann ich mich spezen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss das die Händler am Manawebrahmen die Rezepte für zauberstoff etc verticken-aber is das so easy?
einfach eingekauft und schon is mal Spezilaist??
Ich habe schon etliche Foren und so durchkämt-aber keien exakten angaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann mir bitte jemand ne gute antwort geben-es muss doch ne quest oder so geben???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich werd bald verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ud dreh durch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ichn hoffe auf diesem wege werde ich morgen den weg in die zauberstoffschneiderei einschalgen können
dank euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (18. April 2008)

Soweit ich mich daran erinnern kann, kannste ab Skill 350 oder 355 die Spezialisierung machen. Dann geben Dir die 3 Kerlchen beim Manawebrahmen ne Quest (mehr oder weniger relativ simpel, je nach LV). Die Muster kannste Dir bei allen 3 NPC´s kaufen. 

Wenn Du spezialisiert bist, erhälst Du beim Herstellen 2 Stoffe anstatt 1. Das heißt, dass Du als Schattenschneider auch Zauberstoff herstellen kannst, allerdings erhälst Du dann nur 1 Zauberstoff für Deine Mats während Du als Schattenschneider 2 Stoffe bekommst. Rezepte kannste dann auch bei den NPC´s kaufen für das jeweilige Set, mit welchem Du natürlich auch skillen kannst (falls Du eins dieser Sets haben möchtest).

Wenn Du Verzauberer bist, kannst die blauen, zum skillen hergestellten "Magieerfüllten Roben, Hosen, etc." dann in einen großen Prismasplitter dissen, gibt einem wenigstens etwas der Kosten wieder. Und sammel schon mal Netherstoffe, brauchst Unmengen davon...

Nodda,
Krueger


----------



## Matago (18. April 2008)

Halöchen 

du sagst du hast nichts gefunden komisch hat mich gerade 30 Sekunden
Suchzeit hier auf Buffed gekostet.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=10831

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=10833

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=10832


----------



## traix (18. April 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Halöchen
> 
> du sagst du hast nichts gefunden komisch hat mich gerade 30 Sekunden
> Suchzeit hier auf Buffed gekostet.
> ...


alsoma ohne scheiss-auf buffed hab ich nicht geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich pansen-danke aber für die antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## traix (18. April 2008)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich daran erinnern kann, kannste ab Skill 350 oder 355 die Spezialisierung machen. Dann geben Dir die 3 Kerlchen beim Manawebrahmen ne Quest (mehr oder weniger relativ simpel, je nach LV). Die Muster kannste Dir bei allen 3 NPC´s kaufen.
> 
> Wenn Du spezialisiert bist, erhälst Du beim Herstellen 2 Stoffe anstatt 1. Das heißt, dass Du als Schattenschneider auch Zauberstoff herstellen kannst, allerdings erhälst Du dann nur 1 Zauberstoff für Deine Mats während Du als Schattenschneider 2 Stoffe bekommst. Rezepte kannste dann auch bei den NPC´s kaufen für das jeweilige Set, mit welchem Du natürlich auch skillen kannst (falls Du eins dieser Sets haben möchtest).
> 
> ...


danke dir-voll nett^^
gibt aber leute wie den vogel da unter dir-die mal wieder den grossen raushängen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
thx euch 2-alles nur spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (18. April 2008)

traix schrieb:


> danke dir-voll nett^^
> gibt aber leute wie den vogel da unter dir-die mal wieder den grossen raushängen lassen
> 
> 
> ...



Falls sich dein Problem noch nicht gelöst hat;

Schritt 1: Du musst den Schneiderei-Skill 350+ erreicht haben.
Schritt 2: Besuche einen bzw. deinen gewünschten Spezialisten in Shattrath auf & nehme die spezielle Quest an.
Schritt 3: www.buffed.de aufschlagen und nachschauen wie sich die Quest am einfachsten lösen lässt.
Schrit 4: Quest abgeben & du bist ein Urmondstoff/Schattenstoff/Zauberstoff-Spezialist.

Hoffe hab' dir geholfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## traix (19. April 2008)

nuxxar* schrieb:


> Falls sich dein Problem noch nicht gelöst hat;
> 
> Schritt 1: Du musst den Schneiderei-Skill 350+ erreicht haben.
> Schritt 2: Besuche einen bzw. deinen gewünschten Spezialisten in Shattrath auf & nehme die spezielle Quest an.
> ...


ja klar danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin jetzt skill 344-und habe mir die Mats zum skillen gakauft-
ich hab mich wohl etwas panne angestellt und einfach falsch gesucht-war z.b hier auf der seite
http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/npc.php?id=2399
und fand da natürlich keine konkrete antwort-und hier bei Buffed war ich einfach nur auf dem Berufsguide
und da stand auch nix nützliches- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auf die Idee hier ins Forum zu gehen und zu schauen. naja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich irgendwie nicht gekommen.
Aber ich danke euch jetzt für die Antworten und eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen dank euch allen-viel spass noch bei WOW und
 FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!


----------



## nuxxar* (19. April 2008)

traix schrieb:


> ja klar danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Forum ist ja u.a. dazu da Fragen stellen zu dürfen & können..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matago (21. April 2008)

traix schrieb:


> danke dir-voll nett^^
> gibt aber leute wie den vogel da unter dir-die mal wieder den grossen raushängen lassen
> 
> 
> ...



Ok nochmal eine Äusserung meinerseits.

Wenn ich so wie du meinst ein Vogel bin und hätte nur den grossen raushängen lassen wollen,
dann hätte ich so wie tausende andere hier in den Foren einfach nur gepostet SUFU benutzen.

Habe ich das getan ? , nein ich habe mir die Arbeit gemacht die richtigen Quests rauszusuchen
und die Links in meiner Antwort zu Posten um dir zu helfen.
Anschliessend habe ich aber trotzalledem dazu geschrieben, dass es keine Arbeit macht
selber erstmal nach den richtigen Antworten, Quests, NPC´s zu suchen.
Wenn ich deswegen ein Vogel bin dann sorry, aber manchmal habe ich dass Gefühl 
das viele Leute lieber andere für sich suchen lassen bevor sie sich mal selber bemühen.


----------



## nuxxar* (21. April 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Ok nochmal eine Äusserung meinerseits.
> 
> Wenn ich so wie du meinst ein Vogel bin und hätte nur den grossen raushängen lassen wollen,
> dann hätte ich so wie tausende andere hier in den Foren einfach nur gepostet SUFU benutzen.
> ...



stay cool...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/close plxplx


----------

